# 96.2fm demise



## avu9lives (Sep 4, 2008)

After having enjoyed tuning into 96.2fm "the revolution" for the last 3 years i'm sad, at the loss of all the guys there, I'm even missing sarah and the rest of the twenty second news review  
I feel such loss, and emptiness ! 
sobs, Part of me has become hmhhh 
What have they done? : ( 
I will really miss the comps, chats, personalities bigger than life caracetyres (sp)
To think I never accepted the offer : (

You would not beleive what is happening it defies belief
RIP

*Suggestion for new title  of what can now no longer be describes as
 " 96.2 FM The Revolution"  
should be renamed 'rollover'n'die'zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz cough cough.com.....co.spenksfm


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 4, 2008)

Didn't that just use to be Trent FM?

It's been over a decade since I lived in Notts, so I can't really remember


----------



## Boczkowski (Sep 4, 2008)

why
what's happened avu?


----------



## avu9lives (Sep 4, 2008)

http://www.how-do.co.uk/north-west-...casting/the-revolution-goes-pop-200808263325/


----------



## Boczkowski (Sep 4, 2008)

Steve Penk has bought the station 
http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/2008/sep/04/commercialradio.radio?gusrc=rss&feed=media


----------



## avu9lives (Sep 4, 2008)

http://www.how-do.co.uk/north-west-...casting/the-revolution-goes-pop-200808263325/

Charles ; )

radio cough cough has taken over, sold sown the river to ... sp


----------



## Oswaldtwistle (Sep 5, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> Didn't that just use to be Trent FM?
> 
> It's been over a decade since I lived in Notts, so I can't really remember



Trent FM is still going strong. 

I think the OP is on about '96.2 the Revolution' which is a station in Manchester (Oldham to be precise).


----------



## rosa (Sep 6, 2008)

i'm glad someone's posted about this, i wondered why it had gone so utterly shit all of a sudden. It used to have a really good (and more importantly unique) music policy, but overnight it turned into Century/Galaxy/Generic Commercial Radio Shite mark 2. Not impressed.


----------



## rosa (Sep 7, 2008)

the old presenters are trying to launch their own station: Myspace page


----------



## avu9lives (Sep 7, 2008)

rosa said:


> the old presenters are trying to launch their own station: Myspace page



WOW!!!  Thanx for the info Rosa 

Lets hope they manage to get it off the ground 

I like the name too (Radio republic)


----------



## rosa (Sep 13, 2008)

> Hi all!
> 
> Martin, Phil and Mike have had meetings with potential investors, oviously using the level of support demonstrated on here as ammunition!
> They're trying to get the website up and running asap. The domain name and webspace have been sorted out, and a web designer to throw it all together. This will become the central point of contact and you can sign up to the mailing list, download podcasts etc.
> ...


Good news, i'm sure you'll agree.


----------



## moose (Sep 15, 2008)

The football club I'm involved with has been pushing their cause to the fanbase, amongst others, and they seem to be getting their act together quite well - here's hoping!


----------



## rosa (Oct 2, 2008)

Apologies for the massive cut n paste but thought you'd like to be kept informed:



> Hi all!
> 
> Welcome to your bit more than weekly update!
> 
> ...


----------



## rosa (Oct 25, 2008)

Latest: 





> Local hero’s Phil Beckett and Martin Coogan return to the airwaves in Manchester with their Radio Republic on 103.6 FM Tameside Radio from Monday 27th October.
> 
> Radio Republic will be aired by the station on Mondays to Thursdays between 11pm and 1am.
> 
> ...


----------

